# Polymer Clay Blank Questions



## preacherman (Oct 22, 2013)

I am wanting to make a sports blank from polymer clay. My attempt is going to be a football blank for a Jr Gent for family member for Christmas. I have noticed several clay blanks that have finish, what appears to be CA and some do not appear to have a finish. 
My questions is, do you have to apply a finish over the clay? Or is the polymer clay once baked hard enough for use? Is it very durable this way?


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 22, 2013)

I used thin CA (several coats) and micro mesh.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Oct 22, 2013)

preacherman said:


> I am wanting to make a sports blank from polymer clay. My attempt is going to be a football blank for a Jr Gent for family member for Christmas. I have noticed several clay blanks that have finish, what appears to be CA and some do not appear to have a finish.
> My questions is, do you have to apply a finish over the clay? Or is the polymer clay once baked hard enough for use? Is it very durable this way?



Hopefully Keith will see this message since he's the main guy I know that makes the clay sports blanks, but in general, we prefer to CA all our clay blanks. There are other glazes that can be used on polymer clay that will give a matte finish if you do not like the gloss.  Clay is hard once baked, but I recommend sealing the clay surface with at least something since it's usually soaks in any liquid it touches.


----------



## plantman (Oct 22, 2013)

MrsPTownSubbie said:


> preacherman said:
> 
> 
> > I am wanting to make a sports blank from polymer clay. My attempt is going to be a football blank for a Jr Gent for family member for Christmas. I have noticed several clay blanks that have finish, what appears to be CA and some do not appear to have a finish.
> ...


 
Not only does the clay absorb any liquid if unsealed, it will also wick any oil from your skin into itself and slowly turn very dark and dirty. I seal wth CA myself. Jim S


----------



## preacherman (Oct 22, 2013)

So how do you seal with CA and maintain the texture of the sports blank?


----------



## Toni (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, to be honest you dont have to seal polymer clay.  the reason for sealing is to keep the shine.  So you dont have to seal but hey this is my opinion.  Keith may come back and say otherwise...


----------



## carlmorrell (Oct 22, 2013)

I Like Toni's answer.  Especially since I just did a commission for 10 PC pens, and did nothing more than micro-mesh sanding.

My ignorant opinion is, it's PVC, I have never seen plastic turn color from handling.


----------



## Toni (Oct 22, 2013)

carlmorrell said:


> I Like Toni's answer.  Especially since I just did a commission for 10 PC pens, and did nothing more than micro-mesh sanding.
> 
> My ignorant opinion is, it's PVC, I have never seen plastic turn color from handling.



pictures or it never happened:biggrin:


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Oct 22, 2013)

Toni said:


> Well, to be honest you dont have to seal polymer clay.  the reason for sealing is to keep the shine.  So you dont have to seal but hey this is my opinion.  Keith may come back and say otherwise...



We all value your opinion of course...pens just get handled more than clay pieces that sit on a shelf, which I don't bother to finish, but it is definitely a matter of preference.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Oct 23, 2013)

carlmorrell said:


> I Like Toni's answer.  Especially since I just did a commission for 10 PC pens, and did nothing more than micro-mesh sanding.
> 
> My ignorant opinion is, it's PVC, I have never seen plastic turn color from handling.



Hi Carl, I agree micromesh can make polymer clay really smooth, but I am just curious, how long have you been doing pens like this?  When I first got interested in PC, I found that clay pieces would start to dry out and crumble after 6 months if not sealed with some type of finish. I have CA finished pens from over 2 years ago that are still in like new condition, hopefully your pens have lasted the same way for you too...


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 23, 2013)

Toni is spot on (as always:biggrin The finish is merely for shine. I wet sand with micro mesh, put an antique coat on them, and then a few thin coats of Future floor polish. With the football, baseball, and basketball blanks I don't want a shiny finish. My goal is to make them resemble natural leather as much as possible.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Oct 24, 2013)

creativewriting said:


> Toni is spot on (as always:biggrin The finish is merely for shine. I wet sand with micro mesh, put an antique coat on them, and then a few thin coats of Future floor polish. With the football, baseball, and basketball blanks I don't want a shiny finish. My goal is to make them resemble natural leather as much as possible.



How long do pens last then without a finish? Has anyone done have any unfinished clay pens older than a few years? I had first gotten interested in PC a few years ago with Cecile Baird's animal polymer clay figurines but was disappointed after 6 months when the feet and other small parts dried out and started to crumble.  I would hate to have one of my pen owners go through that...shine or not, I'd rather do what I can to ensure their pens will last.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 24, 2013)

Interesting to note here.



> Sculpey products are fine to use outside.  Once baked, the clay pieces can withstand both hot and cold climates.  However, some of our clays are better suited for projects that are being placed outdoors.  Our premo! Sculpey, premo! Sculpey Accents, Sculpey UltraLight and Sculpey Pluffy clays are our strongest clays and would be recommended for outdoor projects.  We suggest that any project be placed in a protected area out of direct sunlight.  If not protected, the color may fade over time due to the UV rays of the sun.



Now not saying anyone here is right or wrong but this came from   Outdoor Use | Polyform Products Company  which indicates UV is the killer.  So something UV protective would be the answer for color fading over time.



> Oven-bake clays, when stored correctly in a cool, dry place, below 90°F and out of direct sunlight, have an expected shelf life of a few years.



While doing a search for this I did find ingredients of polyvinyl chloride, phthalate esters, hydrogen chloride, 4-vinylpyridine, trithiocarbonate RAFT agent.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Oct 24, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Interesting to note here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cecile Baird products are Fimo PC but I suppose the same theories could apply...


----------



## edstreet (Oct 24, 2013)

> Hello.
> Thank you for contacting Polyform Products Company and your interest in our products.  Our clays do not use any UV protectant in the formulations and our pigments are not rated for UV exposure.
> 
> We recommend that if you place your piece outside, that you put it in indirect sunlight. A UV glaze could provide an added layer of protection and buy you some time but it is undetermined how much longer.
> ...



A phone call to staedtler (makers of fimo) resulted in the same being said.


Along these lines the fountain pen network does ink testing for this very subject.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Oct 24, 2013)

edstreet said:


> > Hello.
> > Thank you for contacting Polyform Products Company and your interest in our products.  Our clays do not use any UV protectant in the formulations and our pigments are not rated for UV exposure.
> >
> > We recommend that if you place your piece outside, that you put it in indirect sunlight. A UV glaze could provide an added layer of protection and buy you some time but it is undetermined how much longer.
> ...



Thanks Ed for trying...maybe Garie Sim has tested this??  I'll have to look through his stuff when I have time.


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 24, 2013)

I have several pens that are approaching 6 years old that look just like the day I made them.  My mother, who was a polymer clay artist, has many pieces that she used in displays on how she made her jewelry.  These pieces are from the early to late 80's and still look great.  Back when she was doing art shows I can remember there only being two types of clay (Fimo & Sculpy).  Since then there have been many reformulations and how those changes have effected the aging of the clay I don't know.  I do remember that the clay was harder than hell and I help her knead it with rolling pin.  We used to put it in a ziplock bag and beat the day lights out of it:biggrin:!!!

With glazes and coatings you have to make sure you use one that won't react with the clay.  Certain types of surface treatments can react with the polymer compromising it's structure over time.  I wish I could recall the name, but I tried using one of the plastic polishes once.  Within a couple seconds of application polymer blank turned to mush.  It was as if the blank melted right there on the lathe.  I have also read that if the clay is not baked properly it will break down prematurely and crumble.

Hopefully you find what you are looking for!


----------

